# Stick Under Construction



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I have been working on this maple stick for a while and thought it was time to try and finish it. Attached pics are the maple stick finished with boiled linseed oil. The topper I started carving today is black cherry. Wasn't sure what I was going to carve when I started whittling, but I have this thing for bears so that's where its headed.

I had some leftover lumber laying around so I fabbed up the carving/potting bench over the weekend. Its light enough to haul around the yard to use it for potting plants or whittling under a shade tree.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The shanks looks a nice colour.

How do you find the flexi tools oftern looked at them ,always seems pricey do you think there worth it?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt, the Flexcut tools are made in Pennsylvania on this side of the "pond" and, I think, are very reasonably priced. I like them, though they are the only carving tools I have used so I can't compare them to anything else. I ordered a 4 piece palm set, a couple extra gouges, a big skew, two detail and one roughing knife for under $200 with shipping from Wood Carvers Supply.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finished carving the bear and attached it to the stick. Waiting on the epoxy to set up and I will oil or possibly stain the topper.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good MJC4. Look forward to seeing it with the finish on it. I will look great with all the color in you staff.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pic of bear topper with first coat of linseed oil. I will apply at least two more coats of oil and then add the eyes (beads).

After a couple of days to ensure all is dry, I will add two coats of satin spar urethane for a finish. Will post final pics of finished stick in a few days.

As an FYI I based this carving on the bear pattern CV3 posted on the site in early March. I think it turned out better than my first bear. (see pics) TX, CV3!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This stick is done. Added the eyes and a lanyard.

I polished up this stick with a buffing wheel on my Dremel and I like the finish so no urethane on this one.( I don't like the exaggerated brightness of the piece with the flash from the camera, not enough sunshine today)

On to the next project!


----------

